# Withdraw visa application



## arunvpy (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi,
Anyone knows the official email ID to send Form 1446 to withdraw the 189 visa application?

Thanks,
Arun


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You could simply upload it to your ImmiAccount.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

arunvpy said:


> Hi,
> Anyone knows the official email ID to send Form 1446 to withdraw the 189 visa application?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arun


Has your case been allocated already? 

If yes, send it to gsm.brisbane or gsm.allocated (at) border.gov.au depending on which team communicated with you already


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

arunvpy said:


> Hi,
> Anyone knows the official email ID to send Form 1446 to withdraw the 189 visa application?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arun


If you are allocated a CO.......if you received any mail from CO......send your withdrawal to same e-mail ID.....addressing to CO ............before you withdraw ......write an explanation regarding the circumstances lead you to with draw..........so in future.....when you think of starting visa process........mitigate thous of hassles.......


or

send it to whichever team processing your application


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> If you are allocated a CO.......if you received any mail from CO......send your withdrawal to same e-mail ID.....addressing to CO ............before you withdraw ......write an explanation regarding the circumstances lead you to with draw..........so in future.....when you think of starting visa process........mitigate thous of hassles.......
> 
> 
> or
> ...


Why you withdrawing dear? its your personal circumstances or something wrong in application lodging or documents?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

samage said:


> Why you withdrawing dear? its your personal circumstances or something wrong in application lodging or documents?


I already did withdraw in 2013 bro........my first employer screwed everything when he got a verification call......got NJL........So I did..........


----------



## arunvpy (Oct 18, 2015)

samage said:


> Why you withdrawing dear? its your personal circumstances or something wrong in application lodging or documents?


I believe I made a mistake while calculating my experience. I claimed for 5 years of foreign experience, but later calculation proved it to be 4 year and 11 months!

Along with this, I too suspect whether my claim for age calculation is also doubtful (DOB: 10-May-1984)

Please share your comments so I can decide further....


Thanks a lot to all of you for your quick responses.

Regards,
Arun


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

arunvpy said:


> I believe I made a mistake while calculating my experience. I claimed for 5 years of foreign experience, but later calculation proved it to be 4 year and 11 months!
> 
> Along with this, I too suspect whether my claim for age calculation is also doubtful (DOB: 10-May-1984)
> 
> ...


upto 33...your age points will be 30......

If you are going to withdraw for the above mentioned reasons......I advise you to inform CO using Form 929..........WITH CORRECTIONS TO BE MADE.........CO will take that into consideration........


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> I already did withdraw in 2013 bro........my first employer screwed everything when he got a verification call......got NJL........So I did..........


They issued me a letter of this title in which they mentioned that adverse information received against your employment claims. CO said that DIBP officers made several calls to your employer (my current employer) but they could not connect. You are entitle to comment.

I checked with all provided details and identified that at company web phone were old but i provided correct number on form 80 & 1221. I responded on 13-January with more employment proofs, latest salary slips, bank statement latest, increment/promotion letters, insurance cards, Country ID card, latest employment letter from company confirming my employment etc.

I dont knwo what would be status now about my application........


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

samage said:


> They issued me a letter of this title in which they mentioned that adverse information received against your employment claims. CO said that DIBP officers made several calls to your employer (my current employer) but they could not connect. You are entitle to comment.
> 
> I checked with all provided details and identified that at company web phone were old but i provided correct number on form 80 & 1221. I responded on 13-January with more employment proofs, latest salary slips, bank statement latest, increment/promotion letters, insurance cards, Country ID card, latest employment letter from company confirming my employment etc.
> 
> I dont knwo what would be status now about my application........


As you provided more proofs of current time.......they may consider and call them again.........but, at the end....decision will depends solely on CO .......Good luck


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> As you provided more proofs of current time.......they may consider and call them again.........but, at the end....decision will depends solely on CO .......Good luck


I hoping only, rest God knows. What was your NJL and what they asked you? Did you reply or decided to withdraw without providing more proofs.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

samage said:


> I hoping only, rest God knows. What was your NJL and what they asked you? Did you reply or decided to withdraw without providing more proofs.


Adverse info received.......I decided to withdraw with an explanation, ..........I did........


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> Adverse info received.......I decided to withdraw with an explanation, ..........I did........


Ohh, they mentioned adverse info in my case too. However as my all info and documents are genuine so decided to go ahead and latest proofs.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

samage said:


> Ohh, they mentioned adverse info in my case too. However as my all info and documents are genuine so decided to go ahead and latest proofs.[/QUOTE
> 
> Good luck...GBWY


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!!

Can i send the corrrect No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

MimoMKF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!!
> 
> Can i send the corrrect No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


If your application under process.......job verification not done.......send CO form 929 with corrected details......that will be considered by CO


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> samage said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh, they mentioned adverse info in my case too. However as my all info and documents are genuine so decided to go ahead and latest proofs.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## arunvpy (Oct 18, 2015)

I believe even if I withdraw the application, I can make a fresh EOI later, right ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

arunvpy said:


> I believe even if I withdraw the application, I can make a fresh EOI later, right ?


yes...If its at EOI stage.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> yes...If its at EOI stage.



If it is not at EOI stage? rather after CO contact then?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

samage said:


> If it is not at EOI stage? rather after CO contact then?


you can proceed to new application ....i.e EOI and rest of process as usual....once your withdrawal is acknowledged by DIPB


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> If your application under process.......job verification not done.......send CO form 929 with corrected details......that will be considered by CO


What does Form 929 have to do with the employer's contact details?

929 is for change of address and/or passport information for one of the applicants


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> What does Form 929 have to do with the employer's contact details?
> 
> 929 is for change of address and/or passport information for one of the applicants


FORM 1023...I typed it wrong


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

samage said:


> Why you withdrawing dear? its your personal circumstances or something wrong in application lodging or documents?


Hey have sent tax document/bank statement/salary slip /refrence letter/promotion letter to them


----------



## sahilsinha (Nov 12, 2015)

will u get a refund of the entire fees after withdrawal of your visa application .


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sahilsinha said:


> will u get a refund of the entire fees after withdrawal of your visa application .


No, DIBP only gives refunds in extremely limited circumstances (e.g. the applicant dies).


----------



## KSC (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi everyone. 
I am just new to this forum. I would welcome suggestions from all these lovely people out there for my problem.
My fiancé is from india and already applied for PMV this year. And thn he decided to apply foe sublass 600 visitor visa to Aus. But unfortunately he got NJL becuase his employement was't comfirmed due to some misunderstanding as he just returned from UK and just started the job before applying visitor visa.

So we have decided to withdraw visitor visa application from New Delhi. The only thing so confusing is whole process. We have emailed form 1446 to three different emails id . Still waiting for reply.
Can someone explain step by step procedure and wat reply we are expected and time factor as well. We getting really worried .

Regards


----------



## Alan1111 (Apr 17, 2017)

*Withdraw 189 visa application*

Hi Everyone,

I would want to withdraw my gsm 189 application due to real bad circumstances I have been through, and I am desperately looking for a refund of the visa fees ~5000 AUD.

I am diagnosed with some disease and require financial aid as well. Require family support and not in a position to leave my country now.

Can anyone please help me out on how this could be done, my CO has contacted and I had finished submitting all the documents but CO has not yet got back. Please advice and suggest.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## djs_jag (Dec 12, 2017)

TheExpatriate said:


> Has your case been allocated already?
> 
> If yes, send it to gsm.brisbane or gsm.allocated (at) border.gov.au depending on which team communicated with you already


Hi,
I have applied for 489 visa last month but has not been assigned a case officer yet. Now I have got invite for 190 Visa. Before applying for 190 visa do I need to withdraw my 489 visa application or can I submit 190 keeping 489? 
In case need to withdraw it, I was reading somewhere that a form 1446 needs to filled. Can you please tell me where and how to send that form?

Thanks,


----------

